# Details unavailable - Element Not Found



## aintnosin (Jun 25, 2003)

Suddenly several items on my Now Playing list in Tivo Desktop list as "Details unavailable." WHen I click on them, I get an error message that says "Element Not Found"

Also, Tivo shows several of the shows on my Tivo as "Details unavailable"

Anybody run into this before?


----------



## aintnosin (Jun 25, 2003)

Could it be because I have 7.2 and am still using an old version of TivoDesktop?

I'll explore that possibility.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

I just started getting "Transfer Interrupted" messages, and then the Pick Recordings to Transfer window shows "Details unavailable" for the program that I had tried to transfer. "There was an error while attempting to retrieve data from the selected DVR"

This is happening on two different PCs, one with TiVo Desktop Version 2.0 and another with Version 2.2. I just put the latest version of Galleon onto one of the PCs; could this be the cause?


----------



## lhuff (Aug 26, 2004)

Someone posted this a while back. I wish I could remember who to give credit, but can't. It's not my work but works great.

1) Make sure you have finished transferring what you want transfered or write down what's left in your transfer-status list.
2) Exit TiVo Desktop.
3) Go into the task-manager, switch to the "Processes" tab, and do a right-click "End Process" on the process "TivoTransfer.exe".
4) Find the file "C:\Documents and Settings\<your-windows-username>\Local Settings\Application Data\TiVo Desktop\TiVoTransfer.dat" and rename it to something else like xxTiVoTransfer.dat.
5) Carefully read the *Note* below.
6) Restart TivoDesktop.
7) Transfer-status should now be empty.
8) If you wrote-down anything queued for transfer in step 1, restart those transfers now.

*Note* that if you were transferring anything when you started this process, you will probably have one incomplete .tivo file (one with the mid-transfer-TV-program's name) and/or some zero-length .tivo files sitting in your transfer directory (and therefore in your computer's NowPlaying" list). As far as I can tell, if you delete those files while TivoDesktop is not running, TivoDesktop will remove those entries from your computer's NowPlaying list when it's next restarted... If you plan on doing this, do it BEFORE you restart TivoDesktop or you may accidently delete files you need... Be careful to ONLY delete the zero-length .tivo files (and maybe ONE other mid transfer program). DON'T delete the .tivo files for any other programs you want to keep...


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

lhuff said:


> Someone posted this a while back. I wish I could remember who to give credit, but can't.


http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=2522691&&#post2522691

Should be a sticky!


----------



## lhuff (Aug 26, 2004)

Thanks Greg. I'll add that to my notes so next time I can just point to the original thread. I agree, it should be a sticky.


----------



## Keith_R90210 (Jul 26, 2003)

I'm having this problem as well. Unfortunately the fix described in this thread doesn't seem to work for me and the only thing that seemed to solve it was my TiVo recieving the newest software update.

I've tried everything (restarting the TiVo, restarting TiVo Desktop, the fix in this thread, uninstalling TiVo desktop and reinstalling it) and nothing is working. Is there another fix?

Thanks.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

Keith_R90210 said:


> I'm having this problem as well. Unfortunately the fix described in this thread doesn't seem to work for me and the only thing that seemed to solve it was my TiVo recieving the newest software update.


So you are saying you got a Tivo update and the problem went away and now it is back?


----------



## Keith_R90210 (Jul 26, 2003)

greg_burns said:


> So you are saying you got a Tivo update and the problem went away and now it is back?


yes that is what I'm saying. The problem went away w/ the newest TiVo update and it came back yesterday when I went and tried to transfer some recordings only to have the transfers get interrupted. Now I can't transfer those things and it says "Details Unavaliable".


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

Keith_R90210 said:


> yes that is what I'm saying.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

Keith,

What happens if you try downloading shows using the web method or TivoPlayList ?


----------



## Keith_R90210 (Jul 26, 2003)

greg_burns said:


> Keith,
> 
> What happens if you try downloading shows using the web method or TivoPlayList ?


I can't get TiVo playlist to work, it tells me that it can't find my IP address. I'm unsure on how to the web method, please share?


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

Web method:

in browser type:

http*s*://<your tivo ip>/nowplaying/index.html

username: tivo
password: your MAK + parental password (if you got one)

Don't forget the s in https


----------



## Keith_R90210 (Jul 26, 2003)

greg_burns said:


> Web method:
> 
> in browser type:
> 
> ...


Thank you. I seem to be able to do it using the web method which is good but a little more involved than I'd like to do each time. Any way to make it work properly through TiVo Desktop?


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

That is really bizarre that TivoPlayList won't work. Pretty sure he is using the web method himself.

I am not sure really sure what is wrong with your setup.


----------



## dcahoe (Jan 29, 2006)

Keith_R90210 said:


> Thank you. I seem to be able to do it using the web method which is good but a little more involved than I'd like to do each time. Any way to make it work properly through TiVo Desktop?


You might try TiVoPlaylist again after having successfully connecting directly using your browser.


----------



## Keith_R90210 (Jul 26, 2003)

dcahoe said:


> You might try TiVoPlaylist again after having successfully connecting directly using your browser.


Odd, but I still can't get TiVoplaylist working. Could this have something to do w/ opening ports or firewalls?


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

Did you use IE when you did the web method? I had problems with TivoPlayList until I opened the web page using IE (not just with Firefox). YMMV

Shouldn't involve firewall. This is all done via port 80 and 443. Right David?


----------



## dcahoe (Jan 29, 2006)

Keith_R90210 said:


> Odd, but I still can't get TiVoplaylist working. Could this have something to do w/ opening ports or firewalls?


If you just leave the MAK textbox empty (or clear it and click SAVE) do you get a web browser login window? If so, the username is tivo and the password is your MAK just as Greg mentioned above. If not, double check that you have the correct IP address of your TiVo machine (verify it on the TiVo Settings screen) in that textbox.

Good Luck.


----------



## dcahoe (Jan 29, 2006)

greg_burns said:


> Did you use IE when you did the web method? I had problems with TivoPlayList until I opened the web page using IE (not just with Firefox). YMMV
> 
> Shouldn't involve firewall. This is all done via port 80 and 443. Right David?


Yes Greg, my program uses the Microsoft Web Browser Control supplied with VB6. I believe this control is Shdocvw.dll and is actually installed by IE.

It should only need port 443 (HTTPS) to view the play list, and also port 80 if you want to download files using the play list. Obviously, if you can't see the play list you never even get to the point where you can download, so port 443 is the key.


----------



## Keith_R90210 (Jul 26, 2003)

I've doublechecked my TiVo's IP address as well as used IE to log into the web portion of my Nowplaying list. I still have not had any luck in getting TiVoplaylist to work though.

At least I can still d/l my shows through the website but this "Details unavaliable thing is very frusturating and should never have been a problem w/ the program in the first place.


----------



## dcahoe (Jan 29, 2006)

Keith_R90210 said:


> I've doublechecked my TiVo's IP address as well as used IE to log into the web portion of my Nowplaying list. I still have not had any luck in getting TiVoplaylist to work though.
> 
> At least I can still d/l my shows through the website but this "Details unavaliable thing is very frusturating and should never have been a problem w/ the program in the first place.


So does that mean that you did not get a login window using TivoPlayList when you cleared your MAK in the program?

Thanks for working with me on this Keith, I'd like to help you get my program working. I'm afraid others have the same problem, but I don't hear from them all.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

You mentioned firewall before. Are you running anything other than the Firewall built-into Windows XP SP2? Zonealarm? Norton Internet Security?

Any change if you disable your firewall?


----------



## Keith_R90210 (Jul 26, 2003)

dcahoe said:


> So does that mean that you did not get a login window using TivoPlayList when you cleared your MAK in the program?
> 
> Thanks for working with me on this Keith, I'd like to help you get my program working. I'm afraid others have the same problem, but I don't hear from them all.


No, what happens is that if I enter my IP address into the program it just says "IP error, refresh/check IP address" and won't even give me a way to enter my MAK or username. I've double,triple,quadruple checked my IP address and it is right so I don't understand why TiVoplaylist is not able to find it.

If it helps, I have this TiVo vonnected through a wired connection to my router.


----------



## dcahoe (Jan 29, 2006)

Keith_R90210 said:


> No, what happens is that if I enter my IP address into the program it just says "IP error, refresh/check IP address" and won't even give me a way to enter my MAK or username. I've double,triple,quadruple checked my IP address and it is right so I don't understand why TiVoplaylist is not able to find it.
> 
> If it helps, I have this TiVo vonnected through a wired connection to my router.


Is the message you mentioned shown in the top row of the grid or in a pop-up message box?

Are you running the latest version v0.52? After typing in your IP address are you clicking SAVE (not refresh)?


----------



## Keith_R90210 (Jul 26, 2003)

dcahoe said:


> Is the message you mentioned shown in the top row of the grid or in a pop-up message box?
> 
> Are you running the latest version v0.52? After typing in your IP address are you clicking SAVE (not refresh)?


Bingo! got it working after retyping the address and hitting save (not refresh). Time to start playing around with it. Thanks!


----------



## dcahoe (Jan 29, 2006)

Keith_R90210 said:


> Bingo! got it working after retyping the address and hitting save (not refresh). Time to start playing around with it. Thanks!


Great Keith, glad to hear you got it working.

For anyone else reading this, if you don't click SAVE after changing your IP address or MAK, it won't use those new settings. A clue should be that if you type in your IP and click refresh, it will change the IP back to the previous value (default is 0.0.0.0).

Another thing for people having problems to check is to look in the .ini file and see if settings are correct in there, if not they can just be changed there and the program restarted.


----------



## gwilley (Nov 8, 2005)

The only thing missing from the original instructions on this post is this:

Go to: C:\Documents and Settings\<your username>\Local Settings\Application Data\TiVo Desktop\Cache. Select all the files, and delete them.

After I deleted all the files in the Cache folder all the "Details Unavailable" were gone.


----------

